# "jump into the dark"



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love it Rik !! hope you've got some more


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very cool photo. If you publish a Paco photo/coffee table book, I will be first in line to buy one!


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

That is very cool!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



davebeech said:


> love it Rik !! hope you've got some more


I only have this one. It took me two days. Photoshop is very complicated (at least for me :uhoh Last night I couldn't stop and went to bed at 04.30 :doh:.



Ljilly28 said:


> Very cool photo. If you publish a Paco photo/coffee table book, I will be first in line to buy one!


Thank you Jill, I will inform you but I don't think that ever will be happen.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

rik said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't kid yourself Rik, even I've done one, called it " Tom's first year " uploaded the pics to Aldi website, arranged the pics, and cover, received the book within just a few days, Sharlin is doing them all the time and it's not too expensive


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> don't kid yourself Rik, even I've done one, called it " Tom's first year " uploaded the pics to Aldi website, arranged the pics, and cover, received the book within just a few days, Sharlin is doing them all the time and it's not too expensive


It's strange but after I make the photo and I looked at it on the computer it looses my interest. I don't have a single (digital) photobook, not even from vacations, and only a few prints. 

But I missed something here. Who is Fred ?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

[ 

I only have this one. It took me two days. Photoshop is very complicated (at least for me :uhoh Last night I couldn't stop and went to bed at 04.30 :doh:.
it' is very compacted,and it's fun.Know how you feel.I spend few days getting ready for baseball team shot(for my son) and came up with very good template.Everybody was pleased. Love what you done.Have 't done anything like that.Thanks for idea.I find a lot of interesting how to do staff on Internet.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

All I can say is "WOW!"


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I LOVE it!!!!!! Which Photoshop are you using? I installed Photoshop Elements 6 but haven't tried using it yet.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL picture!! And VERY talented photoshop work!! It took me forever to figure out photoshop - it's amazing how many different things you can do with it once it's mastered.

Great work!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

rik said:


> It's strange but after I make the photo and I looked at it on the computer it looses my interest. I don't have a single (digital) photobook, not even from vacations, and only a few prints.
> 
> But I missed something here. Who is Fred ?


Fred was my first Golden boy, I lost him in 2005 at 11 1/2 years old, he was siimply the best.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow great effect. Too bad you had to injure yourself to get the seat time to learn new techniques.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, that is a very cool picture, I love it!

Sorry about your knee ... but you're making good use of your down time. Don't stop !!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Wow great effect. Too bad you had to injure yourself to get the seat time to learn new techniques.


An old boyfriend of mine broke his arm pool skateboarding (before they had skateparks ) when he was in high school. He ended up bringing a camera to the empty pool to shoot pics of all his friends buzzing around. Today he is a professional photographer!

I ADORE Photoshop. I used to work in advertising where I used it daily to retouch and create storyboards for clients. My last job was 11 years long and I STILL haven't harnessed all Photoshop has to offer! I can get lost in an image and posessed at wanting to make it work.

I totally agree with everyone else- your work is amazing- while your knee is slowing you down, go through what you have and start making folders of themes- I'll bet you have a whole library!!

I would buy one!! :wavey:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I would buy one too! Very good stuff


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you all 



gold'nchocolate said:


> I LOVE it!!!!!! Which Photoshop are you using? I installed Photoshop Elements 6 but haven't tried using it yet.


 
It is difficult just like CKP is writing, but don't let discourage you.
I use CS4 extended


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful photo!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sienna's Mom said:


> An old boyfriend of mine broke his arm pool skateboarding (before they had skateparks ) when he was in high school. He ended up bringing a camera to the empty pool to shoot pics of all his friends buzzing around. Today he is a professional photographer!
> 
> I ADORE Photoshop. I used to work in advertising where I used it daily to retouch and create storyboards for clients. My last job was 11 years long and I STILL haven't harnessed all Photoshop has to offer! I can get lost in an image and posessed at wanting to make it work.
> 
> ...


:doh: I had to break my arm instead hurting my knee. I would like to be a professional photographer. 
You are right about Photoshop. I spoke to a man who took classes for over 4 years and still he can only use a small part of that program. I also thing it can make you an addict. :uhoh:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Red Bull goes really well with addictions, especially the ones that take you late into the night :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great picture. Paco is really looking good in that photo. Sorry about your injury. Hope it wont be too serious.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Red Bull goes really well with addictions, especially the ones that take you late into the night :


I know but I prefer whisky.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

rik said:


> I know but I prefer whisky.


In the morning?? LOL ... I'm talking about what to drink when you get up after having been up all night! :bowl:

Just trying to help you out with your new addiction here, I want to see more! Very selfish of me :curtain:


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> In the morning?? LOL ... I'm talking about what to drink when you get up after having been up all night! :bowl:


For sure no whisky :yuck: but much coffee


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Gorgeous picture! What type of camera do you use?


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tahla9999 said:


> Gorgeous picture! What type of camera do you use?


Thank you  I use a Nikon D2X and for this photo the Nikkor 70-200 f2.8 VR.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

that's awesome!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That is awsome Rik!!!!! I so dont have the patience dealing with Photoshop!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to google that and see how many lifetimes I'm going to have to work to get one!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> I so dont have the patience dealing with Photoshop!


I'm not sure but I think dedication brings patience. 



Jo Ellen said:


> I'm going to google that and see how many lifetimes I'm going to have to work to get one!


Before we have another misunderstanding ; do you mean the Nikkor ?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

rik said:


> Before we have another misunderstanding ; do you mean the Nikkor ?


I have no idea what I mean, you're in a different league than me, for sure! I think I would have to work 3 lifetimes to buy a Nikon 2DX...but now I'm going to have to google the Nikorr ... and photoshop.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, about $5k for the Nikon camera, about $2k for the Nikor lens and $700 for photoshop.

Dang, no wonder your pictures are out of this world! You must have a lot of fun with your photography. Did you take courses?


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW! I really want to see more. You have an amazing talent. Really.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Okay, about $5k for the Nikon camera, about $2k for the Nikor lens and $700 for photoshop.


I didn't pay that much but photography is one of my hobbies, an other one is music and my passion is to live a good life.
I didn't take any courses but I read everything I can get about photography and looked many photos.




Daisybones said:


> WOW! I really want to see more. You have an amazing talent. Really.


Thank you


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I just Love your pic's!! You do have tallest and a keen eye. Paco is a Great subject too!

Sorry about your knee...RICE - Rest, Ice, Compression & Elevation...Good Luck at the Doc's!

I'd buy a book of your photos...and I want one of "Tom's First Year!"


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

awesome pic!!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



Tailer'sFolks said:


> I just Love your pic's!! You do have tallest and a keen eye. Paco is a Great subject too!
> 
> Sorry about your knee...RICE - Rest, Ice, Compression & Elevation...Good Luck at the Doc's!


RICE is not do any good. Only heavy painkillers and sleepingpils are helping at this moment.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You need surgery


----------

